# Vitamin D boosts sperm quality



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Also in the Daily Mail, can't remember which day, though, so you have to look for it in the 'Health' section on the website (if you look today, anyway). It basically says that in a study of 340 men Vitamin D produced by the body as a result of sun-exposure imporved sperm quality.  Says it caused the sperm to:  
" become better at swimming towards the egg, have greater speed and are more penetrative."

Have a good holiday everyone!


----------

